# recommend me some PC games



## al (Jan 4, 2010)

So I've finally got my very own laptop - yay!

Can you lovely people reccommend some games that I should be playing on it - not too bothered about FPS or action games as I've got a 360 for them. I was thinking of strategy/city building or rpg games, I've got civ IV and enjoy that so in that kind of vein. I don't want to get into MMOs as I'd like to retain some free time for other stuff and they all seem like you've got to invest a lot of time into them... Was thinking about star wars KOTOR, but I haven't got a separate mouse yet - is the fighty stuff quite action intensive?

I don't really need super new stuff, just good, proper games. As such free is good but I'm happy to pay money to download stuff if it means I don't have to faff with emulators and suchlike...

thanks


----------



## albionism (Jan 4, 2010)

World of goo.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 4, 2010)

Any command and conquer game is a winner.


I love them lots.


dave


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 4, 2010)

colonization 1.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jan 4, 2010)

tiddlywinks?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 4, 2010)

solitaire.


----------



## al (Jan 4, 2010)

albionism said:


> World of goo.




looks ace - downloading the demo now...


----------



## toblerone3 (Jan 4, 2010)

non-competitive co-operative noughts and crosses.


----------



## Forum Lout (Jan 4, 2010)

CM 01/02 with the new update


----------



## bhamgeezer (Jan 5, 2010)

The orginal dawn of war games, dragon age is better on pc, audiosurf, total war series


----------



## ohmyliver (Jan 5, 2010)

seconded about dawn of war, but also company of heroes is worth a look, best RTS I've played.


----------



## TitanSound (Jan 5, 2010)

World in Conflict. Get some teamwork going and it's ace!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/World_in_conflict


----------



## audiotech (Jan 5, 2010)

Red Alert.


----------



## Caecilian (Jan 6, 2010)

If you like Civ4, you might like Europa Universalis 3. Its a reasonably historically accurate simulation of the renaissance period. You get to play any country in the world, and set your own goals.

Its much better with all the expansions, BTW.


----------

